# Weaning... lactating?



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok so the babies are 4.5 weeks old. I moved the 4 girls out of the FN and into the other cage, and put mom back into the tank so she could dry up before putting her back with the girls. She was in there a few hours before someone on FB told me to just put her back that they will stop nursing off her in time.. but when I put her in there they all were trying so hard to nurse she was squealing and running from them but no matter where she went she couldn't get away from them. They were always on her tail. So I put her back in the tank for now.. how long will it take her to dry up so she can go back with them? I feel horrible but I don't know what else to do at the moment.
They are all eating all different kinds of foods so I know they don't need to be nursing anymore.. also they are old enough to stop. 

Also when would be the best time to send the babies home? I have a few already lined up but told them the end of december/first week of january. But they all seem pretty self sufficent so far.. I just worry about homing them so close to the holiday.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Some suggest waiting until they are 6-7 weeks old to rehome. Feasibly, it could be done at 5 weeks.

As for weaning, it is a natural process. Rats can nurse until week 5, so maybe the babies don't feel done yet. I know it is stressful on the mom, as my Caius just dreaded it. Try to offer out of cage time and treats periodically to fill them up -- I noticed boredom and lack of food would lead to them attempting to nurse.


----------

